# Need advice - tip of my son's penis is red.



## mahogny (Oct 16, 2003)

We noticed this last night after his bath: the tip of my 3 yo's penis is red. It's not oozing pus or anything, so I'm hesitant to believe it's an infection. He's not retractable. He's not acting as though he's in pain, and he's not complained of pain while peeing or anything. He just acting as though all is hunky-dory, so I'm not terribly concerned at this time, other than finding the cause of the redness.

The only thing I can think of is perhaps since he's newly potty-trained (he's been in underwear full-time for 2 weeks now!







), and he doesn't "shake" when he's done peeing (hey, I don't have a penis - I didn't know that you gotta shake it until recently! :LOL) that perhaps that last little drop would have normally been sucked up by his absorbant diaper, is just kinda sitting there irritating things, as underwear isn't as absorbant as a diaper.

Could there be another explanation? My DH also brought up that maybe it got caught on the potty, but it seems to me that would be a painful injury, and he'd tell me about it right when it happened.

Any advice/suggestions? We put some Earth Mama Angel Baby Bottom Balm on it last night before bed, and it didn't seem as red this morning.


----------



## sahli29 (Jan 23, 2004)

I would just do an herbal or baking soda bath. It is not a big issue if it is not causing discomfort.Also, I don't think it is a male or intact issue.My dd gets red and irritated at times(more than ds),and she is potty trained,and ofcourse by law-intact. I never knew you had to shake the penis. I always just dabbed the tip with some toilet paper after ds(still in dipes) uses the potty.
I am sure he will feel better soon.Read the sticky at the top for more suggestions.


----------



## Kimcarrots (May 3, 2004)

Hello,

When my son was very young he had a red mark on the tip of his intact penis and we gave him a sitz bath with just a few squirts of echinacea tinture and it cleared up in a day or two. We also had him run naked to air out the little critter for a few days.
Hope this helps.......


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mahogny*
We noticed this last night after his bath: the tip of my 3 yo's penis is red. It's not oozing pus or anything, so I'm hesitant to believe it's an infection. He's not retractable. He's not acting as though he's in pain, and he's not complained of pain while peeing or anything. He just acting as though all is hunky-dory, so I'm not terribly concerned at this time, other than finding the cause of the redness.

The only thing I can think of is perhaps since he's newly potty-trained (he's been in underwear full-time for 2 weeks now!







), and he doesn't "shake" when he's done peeing (hey, I don't have a penis - I didn't know that you gotta shake it until recently! :LOL) that perhaps that last little drop would have normally been sucked up by his absorbant diaper, is just kinda sitting there irritating things, as underwear isn't as absorbant as a diaper.


It doesn't matter. The inner lining of the foreskin and the surface of the glans is mucosal skin, the same as lines the eyelids, the mouth and a girl's vulva. It's designed to be constantly wet and a little urine won't have any more effect than that little bit of urine left in the urethra.

Quote:

Could there be another explanation?

Yep! Read my sticky at the top of the forum "Red, Swollen or Inflamed Foreskin?" and I think you will find the answer.

Quote:

Any advice/suggestions? We put some Earth Mama Angel Baby Bottom Balm on it last night before bed, and it didn't seem as red this morning.

I'm betting that by tomorrow morning there will be no sign that there was ever anything wrong. All gone! Let us know.

Frank


----------



## 3girls1boy (Nov 20, 2001)

If it doesn't bother your son, my instinct would be to just leave it alone.

My 4 yr. old still wears a diaper at night, and I've noticed that if he pees early in the night (and I can tell by the smell in the morning) that his foreskin looks a bit red. Never seems to bother him and seems to go away once he's been dry all day.


----------

